# Asarum maximum Ling Ling



## Erythrone (Jan 25, 2015)

Blooming in the living room.



Asarum maximum Ling Ling web by Erythrone, on Flickr


----------



## The Mutant (Jan 25, 2015)

It looks like teeth in the center! It looks beautiful and a little scary...


----------



## NYEric (Jan 25, 2015)

I agree!


----------



## TyroneGenade (Jan 25, 2015)

I think I saw it eat some people on Tatooine.


----------



## abax (Jan 25, 2015)

It's a Triffid!!! Don't get too close.


----------



## Migrant13 (Jan 25, 2015)

That's so cool.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 27, 2015)

Migrant13 said:


> That's so cool.


I totally agree!


----------



## jjkOC (Jan 27, 2015)

So cute!


----------



## likespaphs (Jan 28, 2015)

i do like Asarum and some are very, very hardy!
do the flowers hide under the leaves as they do in many species?
do you have to give it a cold period?


----------



## Erythrone (Jan 28, 2015)

likespaphs said:


> i do like Asarum and some are very, very hardy!
> do the flowers hide under the leaves as they do in many species?
> do you have to give it a cold period?




I agree, many are very hardy. We grow some species in our garden (USDA zone 3) like europeaum, canadense and caudatum. 

Unfortunatly, the flowers hide under the leaves, but since they are pretty large for the genus, they are more easy to admire! About the cold rest : Ling Ling was outdoors until frost. Green Panda is grown indoor for many years and did not seem to require a true cold rest to bloom.


----------



## bullsie (Feb 2, 2015)

First I've been introduced to this species. Panda faced ginger, great, just another addiction I need. Yep, that is a beauty and I want one...................ikes...............


----------

